
I Just Deleted My Revolut Account and You Should Too - BerislavLopac
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paularmstrongtech/2020/06/06/why-i-just-deleted-my-revolut-account-and-you-should-too/
======
Nextgrid
For a bit of context about this terrible company:

Revolut is the company that misled travelers with marketing about good
exchange rates, ease of account opening, etc without requiring ID verification
upfront, instead letting them use the account until they hit a certain
threshold after which their account is restricted and ID verification can be a
slow process, made worse by their terrible and unresponsive customer service.
This left many people stranded in foreign countries with no access to their
money and they delete any complaints about this on their forum.

They also have(had?) a dubious recruitment process where applicants must refer
a certain number of new customers to the app and have them top-up their
account for them to be considered:
[https://community.fintechtalk.co.uk/t/revolut-and-
allegation...](https://community.fintechtalk.co.uk/t/revolut-and-allegations-
of-dubious-recruitment-processes/388)

Their crypto offering is also a bit of a scam because you never actually own
the crypto and can't withdraw it to your own wallet. If Revolut goes bust or
suspends your account all your crypto might be at risk.

------
mr_cyborg
USA here - I had to look up what Revolut was. It sounds like another one of
the many payment apps we have. Is this akin to Venmo/Cash App/Paypal here but
in Europe?

~~~
mirekrusin
It offers instant exchange to most currencies at official bank rates, physical
and virtual cards and exchanges to major crypto currencies. It's very easy to
use.

If they break law in some countries when firing people, I'd expect for law to
kick in and the situation to be sorted at the court level in those countries.

If I wanted to close accounts for all banks that did bad things, I'd have to
close all my accounts in different countries.

